# Worldmark with Club Wyndham points -- possible?



## JimMIA (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's my question:  *Is it realistic to attempt to get a Worldmark reservation using Club Wyndham points?*  Or are all those cute little dots on the map just window dressing?

Several timeshare gurus who I respect say it's all just window dressing.  

However, I was told this morning by a Wyndham vacation counselor that it is possible at 10 months out.  And when I did a broad general search just using types of locations (I used mountain vacation), I got several Worldmark hits.

I'd be interested to hear any actual personal experience -- either positive or negative -- from fellow Tuggers who have *attempted* to reserve Worldmark resorts with their Wyndham points.

Thanks in advance for any experiences you may have.


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 8, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> Here's my question: *Is it realistic to attempt to get a Worldmark reservation using Club Wyndham points?* Or are all those cute little dots on the map just window dressing?
> 
> Several timeshare gurus who I respect say it's all just window dressing.


 
From trying to book Wyndamn from Worldmark point not very likely, however makes for a nice map showing extra resorts with 1 unit oer week available . . . .


----------



## bnoble (Mar 8, 2011)

I've looked from time to time.  Very little availability at any place/time I wanted to go.  I have seen some infrequent units.  It's not always at 10 months either; the crossover inventory can be loaded later.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 8, 2011)

It is a very limited amount. You can't plan on them being available but if you see one and grab it they have some nice locations. As a regular thing I'd say it's a no go.  Just watch for last minute or try right at 10 month to have the best chance at those.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 8, 2011)

I think you'd have more luck with RCI points.  
I saw quite a few Worldmark inventory units in points recently.  :ignore:

I'm thinking exchange thru the Wyndham/RCI portal into Worldmark to access RCI points inventory.


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 8, 2011)

I would post on the exchange board that you would like to exchange Wyndham points for Worldmark points.  I'm sure there would be lots of worldmark owners that would consider it.  You'd make the reservation for them and they'd make one for you.  The biggest risk is Worldmark charges the owner if the guest damages the unit but if you are careful who you are dealing with this should be a minor issue.  The best part is you get exactly what you want and don't pay an exchange fee if you start far enough out.

Joan


----------



## ausman (Mar 9, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> Here's my question:  *Is it realistic to attempt to get a Worldmark reservation using Club Wyndham points?*  Or are all those cute little dots on the map just window dressing?



My vote is they are window dressing.

Possible, yes. likely no.

Inventory is loaded  for the couple of units available at varying times. You have to be obsessive compulsive with checking and the odds are not favourable.

Much better as suggested previously to do an exchange/arrangement with a Worldmark owner.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Mar 9, 2011)

We were able to spend a week in the Worldmark in New Braunfels, TX about 2 years ago.  It was off season and I really don't remember how much in advance the reservation was made.  It will depend on how much time the listed resort has put into the Wyndham pool of points.  So, I would not say it's impossible by any means!

We own Wyndham points at Panama City Beach and here's a picture from our visit to Worldmark New Braunfels




Exterior Buildings by Cheryl20772, on Flickr


----------



## jdunn1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just wanted to add that it is equally as hard for a Worldmark owner to book a room at one of the select (usually less desirable) Wyndham properties we are allowed to exchange into.  Worldmark allows owners to waitlist for Wyndham properties and I do not think it is unheard of for Worldmark and Wyndham to add units to the pool of inventory to match exchanges between the two companies.  A waitlist might be your best option.  As a Worldmark owner, I just got put on a waitlist for Myrtle Beach.  I do not think my odds are great at getting that exchange, but I think I stand a better chance than an ongoing search through RCI.


----------



## puppymommo (Mar 9, 2011)

chriskre said:


> I'm thinking exchange thru the Wyndham/RCI portal into Worldmark to access RCI points inventory.



I don't understand how you can access RCI POINTS through the Wyn/RCI Portal.


----------



## learnalot (Mar 9, 2011)

puppymommo said:


> I don't understand how you can access RCI POINTS through the Wyn/RCI Portal.



You have to have Plus Partners and use Nightly Stays.  I don't know that all the RCI Points inventory is available through Nightly Stays, but some is.


----------



## John P (Mar 14, 2011)

*Worldmark Reservations*



JimMIA said:


> Here's my question:  *Is it realistic to attempt to get a Worldmark reservation using Club Wyndham points?*  Or are all those cute little dots on the map just window dressing?
> 
> Several timeshare gurus who I respect say it's all just window dressing.
> 
> ...



This year we have three nights at Rancho Vistoso, three nights at Angels Camp and a week at Windsor, CA all with Wyndham points over the Wyndham website.  You have to look early and every day but they are available.


----------



## JimMIA (Mar 15, 2011)

John P said:


> This year we have three nights at Rancho Vistoso, three nights at Angels Camp and a week at Windsor, CA all with Wyndham points over the Wyndham website.  You have to look early and every day but they are available.


Thanks John.  That's the kind of actual experience I was looking for.  I know it won't be easy.


----------

